# تدريب السلامه والصحة المهنية Osha



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*OSHA OUTREACH SAFETY TRAINING​​OSHA 30​​– HOUR
GENERAL INDUSTRY & CONSTRUCTION STANDARDS​
دورة الأوشا الخاصة بالسلامة فى الصناعات العامة - الإنشاءات​General Industry & Construction Safety Standards​*​*Introduction to OSHA​*​*التدريب​وتتطلب مواصفات الأوشا أن يقوم أصحاب العمل بتوفير التدريب اللازم فى مجالات السلامة والصحة المهنية للعاملين لديهم الأمر الذى يعكس إعتقاد الأوشا الراسخ بأن التدريب يعتبر من أهم عناصر برامج السلامة والصحة المهنية فى مواقع العمل المختلفة وذلك لحماية العاملين بهذه المواقع من مخاطر الإصابات وأمراض المهنة.​​​
OSHA OUTREACH TRAINING​​برامج الأوشا للتدريب الخارجى​
ويعتبر برنامج التدريب الخارجى للأوشا​​OSHA Outreach Safety Training Program من البرامج التطوعية التى من خلالها تمنح الأوشا الصلاحية لبعض المدربين أصحاب الخبرات الكبيرة فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية للقيام بعقد دورات تدريبية فى مجال مواصفات السلامة والصحة المهنية فى الإنشاءات و الصناعات العامة ​
Construction and General Industry Occupational Safety and Health Standards.
*إحصائيات التدريب​*وتهدف هذه الجهود لتطوير وزيادة الوعى بأهمية السلامة والصحة المهنية وقد بدأت الأوشا هذا البرنامج التطوعى للتدريب الخارجى منذ عام 1971 ، وقد نما البرنامج منذ ذلك الوقت نموا كبيرا وملحوظا حيث تم إصدار عدد 12000 كارنية فى سنة 1991 ، بينما وصل عدد الكارنيهات التى أصدرتها الأوشا للدارسين الذين أكملوا هذه البرامج فى عام 2003 إلى أكثر من 280000 كارنيه.​*​المدرب المعتمد والمخول للأوشا​*والرائد/ هاني عبدالعال –أحد المدربين الذين منحتهم الأوشا الصلاحية لعقد دورات فى السلامة والصحة المهنية فى مواصفات السلامة والصحة المهنية للإنشاءات وللصناعات العامة (تدريب لمدة 10 ساعات ، تدريب لمدة 30 ساعة) وبعد عقد الدورات يقوم بعقد الإمتحانات اللازمة وإرسال البيانات اللازمة عن التدريب والمتدربين للإوشا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، ويقوموا يإرسال الكارنيهات إليه لتوزيعها على الدارسين.​*​*المقدمــــــــــــــة​حتى عام 1970 لم تكن هناك قوانين وتشريعات منتظمة فى أمريكا لحماية العاملين فى مواقع العمل المختلفة من المخاطر المختلفة فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية.
بلغ متوسط أعداد الوفيات بسبب إصابات العمل فى السنوات السابقة لسنة 1970 ، 14000 حالة وفاة
أعتمد الكونجرس قوانين وتشريعات السلامة والصحة المهنية الشاملة سنة 1970.​​ OSH ACT​
فى عام 1971 أنشأت إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية ”الأوشــا“ فى وزارة العمل الأمريكية.​*​​*تعريفات هامــــــــــــــة*​*
الأوشـــا: إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية فى وزارة العمل الأمريكية.
القوانين الفدرالية: تنقسم القوانين الفدرالية إلى 50 عنوان مختلف ، وتكون الأوشا تحت العنوان رقم 29 .
ينقسم كل عنوان إلى أجزاء وكل جزء إلى أجزاء فرعية ، وبعدها إلى أقسام.​الأجزاء ، الأجزاء الفرعية ، الأقسام​الجزء رقم 1910: مواصفات السلامة للصناعات العامة
الجزء رقم 1926: مواصفات السلامة للإنشاءات
الجزء 1910 ينقسم إلى أجزاء فرعية:​​D " E ‘ F’ G وهكذا
الأجزاء الفرعية بدورها تنقسم إلى أقسام:​
​​29 CFR 1910.21
29 CFR 1926.450​
*
Standards Numbering System​Code of 
Title Fed. Reg Part Section 
29 CFR 1910 .110​ORGANIZATION OF THE OSHA STANDARDS​*OSHA Standard Description Title Part____​General Industry Standards 29 CFR 1910
Construction Standards 29 CFR 1926
Ship Repairing Standards 29 CFR 1501
Ship Building Standards 29 CFR 1502 Ship Breaking Standards 29 CFR 1503 Long shoring Standards 29 CFR 1918 Shipyard Employment Stds. 29 CFR 1915 Marine Standards 29 CFR 1917​*ORGANIZATION OF THE OSHA STANDARDS​OSHA Standard Description Title Part_______​*Agriculture Standards 29 CFR 1928
Inspections, Citations and
Penalties 29 CFR 1903
Recording and Reporting 
Occupational Illness and
Injuries 29 CFR 1904​*ORGANIZATION OF THE OSHA STANDARDS​*29 CFR 1910​​– General Industry Standards: Subparts​
Subpart A: General 
Subpart B: Adoption and Extension of Established Federal Standards
Subpart D: Walking and Working Surfaces
Subpart E: Means of Egress
Subpart F: Powered Platforms, Man-lifts, & Vehicle Mounted Work Platforms
Subpart G: Occupational Health & Environmental Controls
Subpart H: Hazardous Materials
Subpart I: Personal Protective Equipment​*ORGANIZATION OF THE OSHA STANDARDS​*29 CFR 1910​​– General Industry Standards: Subparts
Subpart J: General Environmental Controls
Subpart K: Medical and First Aid
Subpart L: Fire Protection
Subpart M: Compressed Gas & Compressed Air Equipment
Subpart N: Material Handling & Storage
Subpart O: Machinery & Machine Guarding
Subpart P: Hand & Portable Powered Tools & Other Hand-Held Equipment​
*ORGANIZATION OF THE OSHA STANDARDS​*29 Cfr 1910​​– General Industry Standards: Subparts​
Subpart Q: Welding, Cutting & Brazing
Subpart R: Special Industries
Subpart S: Electrical
Subpart T: Commercial Diving Operations
Subpart Z: Toxic & Hazardous Substances​**الغرض الأساسى من إنشاء الأوشا​تشجيع أصحاب العمل والعاملين للعمل على تقليل مخاطر العمل وتطبيق برامج السلامة والصحة المهنية.
تحديد مسئوليات منفصلة لكل من صاحب العمل والعامل فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية.
الإحتفاظ بالسجلات الخاصة بإصابات العمل.
تنفيذ برامج للتدريب فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية.​إعداد مواصفات وقوانين واجبة التنفيذ فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية.​نمـو الأوشا​فى سنة 1971 كان هناك حوالى 56 مليون عامل يعملون فى 3.5 مليون منشأة.
سنة​​2003 يوجد 115 مليون عامل يعملون فى 7 مليون منشأة.
منذ إنشاء الأوشا سنة 1971 حتى الأن (2003) إنخفضت معدلات الإصابات والأمراض بنسبة 
42 % وإنخفضت معدلات الوفيات والحوادث الجسيمة بنسبة 62 %​
معدل إصابات العمل 1998 & 2002​1998​5.9 مليون إصابة وحالة مرضية
6055 حالة وفاة
معدل تكرار الإصابات لكل 100 عامل بلغ 6.7​​2002​4.7​​ مليون إصابة وحالة مرضية
5534 حالة وفاة
معدل تكرار الإصابات لكل مائة عامل بلغ 5.3​
الإحتفاظ بالسجلات​أية منشأة يبلغ عدد العاملين بها 11 عامل أو أكثر يجب أن تحتفظ بسجلات لإصابات العمل والأمراض المتعلقة بالعمل.
يجب أن يقوم كل صاحب عمل بتثبيت البوستر الخاص بالأوشا فى جميع مواقع العمل.
يجب إبلاغ الأوشا خلال 8 ساعات فى حالة وقوع حالة وفاة أو حدوث حادث جسيم (دخول ثلاثة أشخاص للمستشفى)​*​*المواصفات الخاصة بالسلامة​إعتمدت الأوشا فى إعداد المواصفات والقوانين الخاصة بالسلامة والصحة المهنية على ثلاثة مصادر:
الجمعيات الوطنية: الجمعية الوطنية الأمريكية لمكافحة الحريق​​NFPA ، المعهد الأمريكى الوطنى للمواصفات القياسية ANSI.
الجمعيات الأهلية: جمعية الغازات المضغوطة CGA.
القوانين الفدرالية السائدة Federal Laws.​
المواصفات الأفقية والمواصفات الرأسية​يمكن أن تكون المواصفات القياسية أفقية ويمكن أن تكون رأسية.
معظم المواصفات تكون مواصفات أفقية أى تنطبق على معظم الصناعات والأنشطة وعلى سبيل المثال مواصفات السلامة والصحة المهنية الخاصة بالصناعات العامة.
بعض المواصفات تكون رأسية أى تنطبق فقط على صناعات أو أنشطة محددة وخاصة مثل مواصفات السلامة والصحة المهنية الخاصة بالإنشاءات.​​فحص مواقع العمل المختلفة​للتأكد من تنفيذ جميع قوانين ومواصفات السلامة والصحة المهنية يقوم مفتشى الأوشا بإجراء فحص دورى لجميع مواقع العمل.
لمفتشى الأوشا الحق الكامل والصلاحية للدخول لأى مصنع أو منشأة للتفتيش.
لهم الحق فى التفتيش والتحقيق والتأكد من توفر شروط السلامة فى المعدات والإنشاءات ، والأجهزة والمواد ، كذلك لهم الحق بالتحدث مع أى عامل بصفة منفردة​أولويات الفحص والتفتيش للأوشـــا​1- الأماكن التى بها خطر وشيك الحدوث.
2- الأماكن التى وقعت بها حوادث جسيمة.
3- لبحث الشكاوى التى يبعث بها العاملون.
4- برامج الفحص المعدة سلفا.
5- للتأكد ومتابعة تنفيذ المخالفات.​OSHA EMERGENCY HOT-LINE​1​​– 800 – 321 - OSHA​
المخالفات والغرامات​بعد أن يرفع المفتش تقريره عن الفحص ، يقوم مدير المنطقة بتحديد المخالفات والغرامات اللازمة.
يتم إرسال إخطار المخالفات بالبريد ويجب على صاحب العمل أن يتم تثبيته فى لوحة الإعلانات بالقرب من مكان المخالفات لمدة ثلاثة أيام على الأقل.​​أنواع المخالفات المختلفة​المخالفات غير الجسيمة
المخالفات الجسيمة
المخالفات المتعمدة
المخالفات المكررة
الفشل فى تنفيذ الملاحظات خلال المهلة الممنوحة​*​*الغرامات​المخالفات غير الجسيمة (7000 دولار عن كل مخالفة ويمكن تخفيضها حسب سجلات المنشأة)
المخالفات الجسيمة (7000 دولار عن كل مخالفة واجبة الدفع)
المخالفات المتعمدة: (70000 دولار عن كل مخالفة وإذا نتج عن هذه المخالفة حالة وفاة لأحد العاملين تصل العقوبة إلى غرامة 500000 دولار والسجن لمدة ستة أشهر)
المخالفات المتكررة (70000 دولار لكل مخالفة – الحد الأقصى)
الفشل فى تصحيح المخالفة فى الوقت المحدد (7000 دولار لكل يوم تأخير عن المدة الممنوحة)​​مخالفات إضافية​فى حالة تقديم معلومات مزورة (10000 دولار والحبس لمدة ستة أشهر)
عدم تثبيت إخطار المخالفات فى لوحة الإعلانات (غرامة حتى 7000 دولار)
منع أو مقاومة مفتش الأوشا أثناء تأدية عمله (غرامة 5000 دولار والسجن لمدة ثلاثة سنوات)​مخالفات تؤدى للإدانة الجنائية​المخالفات المتعمدة التى قد تؤدى للوفاة.
إعطاء معلومات مزورة.
منع مفتش الأوشا من أداء عمله أو تهديده.​SCAFFOLDS​Two workers killed
Overloaded scaffold
$63,000
Untrained assemblers
$63,000
Lack of training
$63,000
Accumulated debris
$36,000
$313,700 in total​​fines​
Training​​– 2003/2004​
4,940 Students at the OSHA Training Institute.
15,871 Students at 20 OSHA Education Centers.
65,000 Students under OSHA grants
280,785 students trained through the OSHA outreach training program.
305000 students trained in 2004​الخدمات التى تقدمها الأوشا​الإستشارات اللازمة فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية​​.​
برنامج التدريب التطوعى
التدريب والتثقيف​*​


----------



## Eng.Foam (7 أكتوبر 2007)

اين الدورة ؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ فوم عذرا اذا لم تكن المعلومات المذكورة مفيدة فهذا ما قدم لنا في دورة حول اجراءات الامن والسلامة والصحة المهنية .
واقبلوا الاحترام


----------



## oxygen O2 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

لا بالعكس مفيدة ...
شكرا على المجهود...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً على المجهود الطيب فكل منا يجب أن يقدم ما لديه ومن بضع معلومات يمكن الانطلاق لمن يريد الاستزاده عليه البحث


----------



## العبقرينو (15 أكتوبر 2007)

يعني بصراحة شي حلو كتير
الله يقويك يارب


----------



## محمدالمهدي (23 أغسطس 2008)

الله يكرمك 
شكرا
:20:


----------



## أيمن أرحومه (4 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم أخوتي فنيي ومهندسي وخبراء السلامة
أتمنى منكم وبصفتكم لديكم مايكفي من معلومات عن السلامة ان تبعثوا لي معلومات عن 
1. العلامات الاسترشادية عن السلامة بالمختبرات.
2. أي معلومة لها علاقة بمواصفات السلامة مثل الأوشا اي بمعني أي كتاب يحمل مواصفات الأوشا في السلامة ويحبذا لو يكون بالعربي
بارك الله فيكم ودمتم دخراً لهذا الوطن
من علمني حرفاً صرت له عبداً


----------



## adel ammar (9 يونيو 2009)

بالعلم والمال يبني الناس مجدهم
لم يبني مجداعلي جهل وإقلال


----------



## adel ammar (9 يونيو 2009)

please i want copy from niosh course in safety
thank you for any help


----------



## sultan0064 (14 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## ahmedhse (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد ان اعرف الطريقه التي من خلالها يمكنني ان اكون مؤهل لاعطاء دورات الاوشا في بلدي ما هي الخطوات والاجراءات المتبعه


----------



## الحساام (4 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيكم العافية مواضيع مهمة


----------



## kalabala0 (12 أغسطس 2009)

موقع كله فواد لتامين بيئة عمل صالحالة


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_نظام اوشى في السلامه المهنيه منتشر في جميع _
_المجالات الصناعيه _
_نحن في المصافي النفطيه في شركه مصافي الشمال _
_نعمل على هذا المنهاج _
_مشكور جدا" على المجهود _
_الراقي _​


----------



## jomuh (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم هل من مساعدة على الاقل في الخطوط العريضة لعمل health and safty plan لمشروع انشاء مساكن عدد العاملين فيه قد يتجاوز ال 3000 عامل وجزاء الله الجميع خيرا"


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (12 يناير 2010)

*متطلبات السلامة والصحة المهنية*

مرفق ملف حول متطلبات السلامة والصحة المهنية


----------



## الخضيراوي (18 فبراير 2010)

معلومات ممتازة جدا شكرا لاي مجهود مهما كان :77:


----------



## حسام بهيج (18 فبراير 2010)

مششششششششششكور جددددددددا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 فبراير 2010)

حياكم الله واهلا وسهلا بكم


----------



## omnatef (25 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تعتبر السلامة والصحة المهنية المعيار الاساسي لتقدم الدول وذلك قياساً بمعدل الاصتبات التي تحدث سنوياً , مما يوضح أهمية السلامة والصحة المهنية للعاملين القائمين بالعمل ، ولذا أين ثقافة الأمن الصناعي (السلامة والصحة المهنية) ؟
.. وجزاكم الله حيرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (25 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
الاخ omnatef تحية طيبه وبعد
ارجو مراجعة قسم السلامة والصحة المهنية حيث تم انزال معلومات جيدة ووفيرة حول السلامة والصحة المهنية في جميع المجالات وعذرا لعدم الاجابة على طلبك هنا لعدم التكرار في المنتدى
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## نديم صالح (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو إضافة كتب pdf لسهولة التحميل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسين القرم (19 يونيو 2010)

انا عاوز اخذ دوره فى الأمن الصناعى ياترى فين المكان والتليفون والمصروفات


----------



## afares10 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

Kindly if you can send me a copy from OHSAS audit check list
Thanks


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## eng_bibo (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*اريد ان احمل الامتحانات*



نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> *osha outreach safety training​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​


----------



## emadhyari (20 فبراير 2011)

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام و الذين لديهم معرفة بالسلامة و الصحة المهنية
هل هناك تصنيف معتمد بالمخاطر الموجودة في بيئة العمل؟
مع الشكر الجزيل.


----------



## جمال سعدالله (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود والمعلومات المفيدة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جميل جدا جدا
الله يسلم هالايدين...ويعطيك الف الف عافيه....
معلومات اكثر من رائعه...كنت ابحث عنها


----------



## mohamedmashaly (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على المجهود...


----------

